

Hardest programming challenge - Qwertas

What was your most hardest programming challenge? Something you thought it is impossible but finally did it.
======
mattwritescode
I managed to solve the travelling sales man problem in `P` time but lost the
commit.

 _Before I get trolled that was a joke_

------
rubiquity
The next programming challenge.

------
yingliu4203
predict the stock market price

